# You Wanna Make Out?



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Haha I know this is horrible but right now I SO miss having someone. I want to be held, kissed, told I'm beautiful. I want to have someone value me and treat me well. I guess I feel like as long as I have dp, I'm going to be "too much for someone to take on dealing with". I just feel like any guy without dp is going to think I'm mental and not want to go near me. So, dp guys, you wanna make out?


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

<3


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Inzom said:


> <3


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW







Yeah, that's exactly the opposite of what I'm looking for.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah I was just joking, the "<3" was directed to you out of respect









I really hope you find someone. There is a lot of good people out there believe it or not.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

But I seriously "<3" the video aswell, He is too damn funny. Not just in this video.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Inzom said:


> Yeah I was just joking, the "<3" was directed to you out of respect
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotcha. Thank you. I hope you find someone as well (if you want someone. Some people don't).


----------



## feministcat (May 4, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> Haha I know this is horrible but right now I SO miss having someone. I want to be held, kissed, told I'm beautiful. I want to have someone value me and treat me well. I guess I feel like as long as I have dp, I'm going to be "too much for someone to take on dealing with". I just feel like any guy without dp is going to think I'm mental and not want to go near me. So, dp guys, you wanna make out?


Don't lose hope girl! There is men out there who will try to understand. My husband and I got together 5 years ago and I was having DP and some agoraphobia at the time. He is very grounded and has never had any kind of anxiety, but he tries hard to listen and understand what I am going through. Remember there are other things about you than just DP even though it feels like that is all there is sometimes. My husband always tells me I'm wonderful and DP is just part of who I am but it is not what he sees when he looks at me. There are good ones out there that will see past the DP! My husband calls it the "total package" meaning everyone has something that they are dealing with but they also have wonderful things about them too. It's just a matter of finding someone who will try to understand and learn how you need to be supported.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

it's a shame that i'm in a relationship. i would make out with you.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Blows you a kiss. Hope it gets to you, it only has to travel a couple thousand miles or so.


----------



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

When I feel like that, I put a picture or two up on a gaming website I'm on and I always get hit on by so many girls. 
And I lead them on a bit, which is a bit evil.
Then I tell them I like cock.

Haha. As I'm writing this, a girl from that site IMed me "hi stud muffin".

Anyway. I just look for cheap thrills and avoid intimacy with anyone I actually give a flying shit about.

You'll find what you want eventually.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

A GAMING website with many girls?

#1 Tell me the website.
#2 Many of those girls are probably dudes, which is good for you I guess








#3 Maybe I dont want the website now. 
#4 I am probably already on it.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Inzom said:


> A GAMING website with many girls?
> #2 Many of those girls are probably dudes, which is good for you I guess


My ex husband has ALWAYS had a female avatar on gaming sites. Just an FYI.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

feministcat said:


> Don't lose hope girl! There is men out there who will try to understand. My husband and I got together 5 years ago and I was having DP and some agoraphobia at the time. He is very grounded and has never had any kind of anxiety, but he tries hard to listen and understand what I am going through. Remember there are other things about you than just DP even though it feels like that is all there is sometimes. My husband always tells me I'm wonderful and DP is just part of who I am but it is not what he sees when he looks at me. There are good ones out there that will see past the DP! My husband calls it the "total package" meaning everyone has something that they are dealing with but they also have wonderful things about them too. It's just a matter of finding someone who will try to understand and learn how you need to be supported.


Thank you. That was a very sweet reply. I just left an abusive marriage where I was told that I was hated for having dp and that my dp was "punishment" for my ex husband. So it's hard for me to believe that any man who doesn't also have dp is going to want anything to do with me. I hope to find a gem just like you did.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Tommygunz said:


> it's a shame that i'm in a relationship. I would make out with you.


I feel exactly the same way


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

flat said:


> Blows you a kiss. Hope it gets to you, it only has to travel a couple thousand miles or so.


Thank you


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

DiscoStick said:


> When I feel like that, I put a picture or two up on a gaming website I'm on and I always get hit on by so many girls.
> And I lead them on a bit, which is a bit evil.
> Then I tell them I like cock.
> 
> ...


It is a little boost for the ego to be told you are attractive but it's not the same as having someone hold you and tell you that you are beautiful to your face.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

In the meantime here is a great song that I think you will like:


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I didnt watch the video (only knew the song) before posting it, pretty powerful.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Inzom said:


> In the meantime here is a great song that I think you will like:


Thanks Chris. That was really sweet of you


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I love Josh Groban. And that video is awesome. Is someone gonna take away my atheist-badge now?


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Im not saying this because its in this thread, I even have Josh Groban songs on my Spotify. His version of "Ave Maria" is epic. And I'm actually not an Atheist, I just dont believe in the judeo-christian god or any of the variations.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Meh I wish some girl with DP lived close to me.. anyways good luck


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Inzom said:


> A GAMING website with many girls?
> 
> #1 Tell me the website.
> #2 Many of those girls are probably dudes, which is good for you I guess
> ...


lmao


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Inzom said:


> A GAMING website with many girls?
> 
> #1 Tell me the website.
> #2 Many of those girls are probably dudes, which is good for you I guess
> ...


LOL! I like reading the things you write. It always make me laugh.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

There is a catch in finding someone. I want a guy with no mental issues that can also understand and support someone like me that does have a lot of problems. I think most people who are mentaly very stable can't understand and be there for someone who is not.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

EverDream said:


> There is a catch in finding someone. I want a guy with no mental issues that can also understand and support someone like me that does have a lot of problems. I think most people who are mentaly very stable can't understand and be there for someone who is not.


yes i'm the same...most of the time I settle for a little bit of attention from some guy on the internet who's a little perverted


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> Haha I know this is horrible but right now I SO miss having someone. I want to be held, kissed, told I'm beautiful. I want to have someone value me and treat me well. I guess I feel like as long as I have dp, I'm going to be "too much for someone to take on dealing with". I just feel like any guy without dp is going to think I'm mental and not want to go near me. So, dp guys, you wanna make out?


How about we just start off as friends...


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

opie37060 said:


> How about we just start off as friends...


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey ya DP can really fuck with your head but really you never know what could happen. Something even better than what you want to happen could happen. I know what you mean though. DP really fucks with my head when it comes to relationships. I remember before I had DP I was a lot more confident in that area. Now when I am around someone I like my mind just blanks and I get frustrated. What the hell, why? Fuck it lets make out. Like Chris said, "When life gives you lemons, fuck the lemons."


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Hey ya DP can really fuck with your head but really you never know what could happen. Something even better than what you want to happen could happen. I know what you mean though. DP really fucks with my head when it comes to relationships. I remember before I had DP I was a lot more confident in that area. Now when I am around someone I like my mind just blanks and I get frustrated. What the hell, why? Fuck it lets make out. Like Chris said, "When life gives you lemons, fuck the lemons."


Haha. It's on. The making out part that is, not the lemon part.


----------

